# considering going abroad for tx which clinic should i choose.



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

I hope someone can help me i have just had icsi with donor eggs which failed i am now considering going abroad to have tx as my clinic charges nearly £5000.
I have heard that it is alot cheaper abroad .

But where do i start there are so many clinics to choose from . 

Some advice would be greatly recevied .

Thanks maria xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Maria[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 16:15Try again - I don't know what i did there!

Welcome to abroadies Maria. Unfortunately there is not a straight forward answer about which clinic you should use. I think at the end of the end you have to look at each one and evaluate what your priorities are. I think in the end there will be one that feels right for you.

The kind of things that you need to consider are cost, waiting times, how good is communication with the clinic, if there is a particular country that you feel that you have an affiliation with.

It took me around 2 months to finally make a decision and I chose Ceram in Spain but I had also considered clinics in Moscow, Poland and the Czech Republic.

The best thing to do is just start reading through some old posts and when you have a question just ask 

Lots of luck

love

Helen
xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Maria, you can also use the search key (top of the page, grey key) as this question is frequenty asked and there are lots of replies you might find useful ... and learn about clinics etc. I agree with Helen its useful to read through some of the old posts, gather some information, there should be all the email addresses and websites of the clinics, prices etc, and you will learn lots from people who have written about their expereinces which will help you make up your mind

Come and join us on the general abroadies thread, as there are lots of us at different clinics, and you will get lots of support

wishing you ltos of luck with your journey, i know it seems overwheliming when you start to make decisions, but there is so much info here which will help you and always someone to ask[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 17:02here is one such option that the search key will bring up which looks at IVI and Ceram

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53781.0.html

There is also a clinic review section which will give you other options etc


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Maria,

If you're looking for help and advice can you provide us with some more data:

Your eye colour
Your hair colour
Your blood group - especially rhesus factor
Do you have especially dark or light skin?

If you are very northern european then Spain may struggle to find a matching donor (although Barcelona clinics seem to manage) but if you are nearer to the Spanish type you may find that CERAM is the cheapest.

In the east the clinics tend to be cheaper than in Spain and, in our experience, less overcrowded.  However, you may pay more for flights (visa for Moscow) although you should not be clouded by any Soviet-style views that you may be harbouring as these are somewhat stereotypical of our western propaganda.

We initially chose CERAM but they couldn't easily find a match so we went to Altra Vita in Moscow which we can also recommend.

Our advice is to look at all the websites, check the costs (factor in flights, accommodation and convenience) and see who you feel happiest with.

Good luck.

A&E


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Maria,

there is no easy answer to this as it depends on your circumstances, how soon do you want to be treated, how much can you afford, what are you requirements?

I was at Ceram but didnt want to wait any longer so have just changed to IM as they have no waiting list..I was told 3 months initially at Ceram and this led to 8/9 months..I also have to be honest and was concerned with their lack of comunication and answers to emails etc..

As I say I have now changed to IM as they have no waiting list, their communication so far is excellent but they are more expensive...

But please check with other peoples views too as this is just my opinion... 

Love Lesley


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for your help i will have a look at the old posts .

At the moment i am thinking of poland ,Czech republic ,and maybe Russia .

It what to compare price and success rates then make my mind up .

Lots of luck to everyone 

Maria xx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Maria,

Don't forget to look at Isida in Kiev (Ukraine) as they have a top-notch reputation and are inexpensive and easy to deal with.


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks alanelaine

I will check it out 

Mariaxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Maria

Good to see you back on the boards-I have too been researching clinics in Spain. IM in Barcelona were very quick in replying to my email and there is no waiting list, however the price jumps up to £6,500.00 ( I too pd £5,100.00 for last treatment in UK) IVI Valencia costs are £5,000 for treatment but doesn't include donors & patients drugs but their waiting list is 3-5 months.
Will have to look into Ceram 

Larkles
x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

The cost for Ceram is 4,025 Euros (£2800) plus 1000 euros for the donor plus reciprient medication (which costs about £250). Then of course there is the cost of airfares and accomodation like for everywhere abroad

Helen
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Helen

Thanks for the information-much appreciated. Do you know why Ceram is cheaper than the rest?? Hopefully they all do the same procedures  

Larkles
x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Larkles

It is because they do egg share. There are 2 recipients to each donor. They aim for 6 eggs for each donor.

Helen
xx


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

I am being referred to IVI valencia this late summer/autumn by by london consultant and have heard they have excellent results.  Being a complete newbie to this, is the cost of FET the same as an inital tx with "fresh eggs"?


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Jane,

The cost with FET is cheaper than the initial tx with fresh eggs. I cannot remember how much it costs though.

Helen
xxx


----------

